# G0755 Table Lubrication



## Cobra (Sep 1, 2017)

I have installed DRO Pros magnetic scales on the G0755 mill and used it now for a couple of years.
One issue has been lubrication of the rear of the table.  There are two oiling points on the table in the middle of the front edge and the middle of the rear edge.
I can still get at the rear oiler by removing the guard from the scale and running the table all the way to the right but it is obviously a pain.





I have ball oilers and am looking at installing on the top of the table at the back.  There is a channel that runs horizontally that the current oiler taps into from the rear.
Any reason that inserting the oiler into the top of the table about 3/8" from the back edge would not be a good idea?

Thanks for your thoughts.

Jim


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 1, 2017)

As long as they were installed flush or slightly below the surface of the table, I think it would work.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 1, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> As long as they were installed flush or slightly below the surface of the table, I think it would work.



Thanks RJ.  That was the plan


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 1, 2017)

Cobra said:


> Thanks RJ.  That was the plan



When drilling into an oil passage, I fill the flutes on the drill with heavy grease.  The chips will embed in the grease rather than falling into the oil passage.  Drill slowly and clean and replenish the grease often.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 1, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> When drilling into an oil passage, I fill the flutes on the drill with heavy grease.  The chips will embed in the grease rather than falling into the oil passage.  Drill slowly and clean and replenish the grease often.



Great hint.  I was thinking how to clean it out after drilling without having to completely tear the table down.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 2, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> When drilling into an oil passage, I fill the flutes on the drill with heavy grease.  The chips will embed in the grease rather than falling into the oil passage.  Drill slowly and clean and replenish the grease often.


I do that in small engine heads that need helicoil for the spark plug. It's amazing how many I get in a year.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 6, 2017)

So, started looking at this "little" task.
The oiler needs to be installed about 0.72" in from the back edge of the table and obviously the table will not move forward far enough to line up the spindle.
I have an idea for the drilling and would like input from the group on the feasibility.
Is it a good idea to take off the Y-axis leadscrew bracket to remove the leadscrew.  The table could then be moved the additional inch to align the point with the spindle.
Thinking that the gibs could be tightened to hold the table in place while drilling.
Big question for me is the removal of that bracket.  How easy would it be to get off and how easy to get it back on in the proper alignment?
There appear to be a couple of cap screws and a couple of dowel pins holding it on.
I have attached the parts diagram from the manual.
Thanks for the assistance.
Jim


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 6, 2017)

Jim, when I did mine, I just used a 90 degree brass fitting, put an oiler ball fitting in the top, drilled a hole in the cover over the scale and sealed around that hole. I didn't drill into the table but that will probably work.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 8, 2017)

Well got at it today.  Decided that I was not real comfortable removing the leadscrew for the Y-axis.  It would have meant having to remove the leadscrew nut as well as it was blocking any further table movement.
Moved the table off to the side so that the oil channel was open and clear of the lower table.  Any chips that don't get captured by the grease in the drill flutes will fall straight through.
Rented a 1/2 inch Milwaukee magnetic drill and mounted to the table. Had to remove the down feed handles from the mill.








Drilled with 15/64 and then used 1/4 inch reamer.






Followed with a counter bore to put the oiler insert just below the surface of the table.  The ball is still proud of the table surface but it obviously has no resistance if something needs to be mounted over it.





Stoned the surface to remove slight burr and pressed the oiler into the recess.





Back to whole and now much easier to get at the back oiler.


----------



## JR49 (Sep 9, 2017)

Cobra said:


> There are two oiling points on the table in the middle of the front edge and the middle of the rear edge.


    Cobra, or anyone with this mill or one like it.  First off, great work on changing the ball oiler location.  Hope this isn't too far off topic, I have the PM932, which has those same oilers on the side of the table, front and rear.  I oil them quite often because, frankly, I never feel like I'm getting much oil in there so I always brush way oil on the exposed ways probably more than I need to (the only way to oil the Y ways is to brush it on anyway).  I use a rubber hose attached to the pressure pump oil can spout, which gives a good tight seal around the ball oiler, but after I see the oil reach the ball (tubing is clear) I get maybe 1 pump then it gets really hard to pump, if at all.  When I back the hose off the oiler a little oil squirts out.  This is the only mill I have ever used so don' t know if this is normal, and am looking for others thoughts.  Thanks, and Happy Machining


----------



## Cobra (Sep 10, 2017)

JR49 said:


> Cobra, or anyone with this mill or one like it.  First off, great work on changing the ball oiler location.  Hope this isn't too far off topic, I have the PM932, which has those same oilers on the side of the table, front and rear.  I oil them quite often because, frankly, I never feel like I'm getting much oil in there so I always brush way oil on the exposed ways probably more than I need to (the only way to oil the Y ways is to brush it on anyway).  I use a rubber hose attached to the pressure pump oil can spout, which gives a good tight seal around the ball oiler, but after I see the oil reach the ball (tubing is clear) I get maybe 1 pump then it gets really hard to pump, if at all.  When I back the hose off the oiler a little oil squirts out.  This is the only mill I have ever used so don' t know if this is normal, and am looking for others thoughts.  Thanks, and Happy Machining



JR49 - when I first got the mill I had the same concerns but over the last several years there seems to be some movement of the oil from the oilers to the lower ways for the y-axis.  I do typically see the same when oiling - couple of shots and then backpressure.


----------

